# .:Absolute Zero:.



## Frozen-Q (Aug 29, 2009)

I have decided to scratch my original idea for a scratch build case since I have come up with something far better. I was really interested in doing a pyramid style computer. This was going to be my entry for the case mod competition, but I never got close to finishing it.







Parts for Build:

ASUS P6T x58 Motherboard
Intel Core i7 920
6GB Corsair Dominator GT
2 EVGA GTX260 Core216's SLI
G.Skill 64GB SSD

2x Thermochill PA120.3 Rads
2x FrozenQ Liquid Fusion (New name for inverse T-Virus) Reservoirs
1x Danger Den MC-TDX
2x EK GTX280 Full Coverage Waterblocks
All the EK waterblocks for the ASUS P6T Motherboard

Here is the initial rendering of the case. The system will house dual water cooling loops, cooling two gtx260's, a Core i7 920, and the components of a P6T mobo. The bottom two rectangular holes are for CD drives while the one above them is going to be for a fan controller. The two small holes to the left and right of that will be the power and reset switches. Most like going to be illuminated vandal switches.

Everything else is pretty much self explanatory. Metal frame, a ton of black mirrored acrylic and some clear polycarbonate. A few of my reservoirs will show up in this as well.

Added: I have a new sponsor for the Absolute Zero build. Lamptron will be providing me with a plethora of accessories to make this build truly stand out. Please check out their website by clicking the image below.





The base with the four corner support columns attached.





A support column that will help secure the black mirrored acrylic side panels.





The base, columns, and mid-shelf, which still needs cut out.









Some angle braces that are all painted up to mount the HDD/CD drive rails





Cut the three slots for cables and tubes and such to go to the bottom. Tomorrow I am going to round them off with the table router.





Just finished putting the center columns in. This frame is ridiculously strong and rigid, while still relatively light. It can be held straight out while grabbing onto one the side support columns, and not even flex.










Got my EK blocks finally, and I must say these are amazing. Brilliant brilliant quality.

MCP655...





MCP655 w/ EK Top





Two GTX260 Core 216s with nickel plated full coverage EK blocks





ASUS P6T Deluxe





ASUS P6T Deluxe w/ EK waterblocks





Fail cable and tube management, just simply to try and see how things are fitting together.





I've never been so excited to see FedEx at my door. The panels for the case are finally here. I must say Danger Den did a FANTASTIC job laser cutting these. Everything is perfect, and it was packaged even better so nothing arrived damaged.

All the case panels laid out.





The one on the left is the clear front window. The one on the right is a side. The two in the front are my bottom sides for the radiators.





The one on the left is a side and the one on the right is the back panel. The two in the front are the bottom front, and bottom back.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow mate! That is pretty fantastic! Definitely keep us updated on this!
I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Asylum (Aug 29, 2009)

Yea looking like a sweet build.
ILL keep a eye on this and see how it turns out.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to TPU FQ. Glad to see Your here showing off your works. Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 29, 2009)

DD does laser cutting??  Piss... I googled all over the place to find a small quantity laser cutting shop with reasonable prices.

What is DDs rate on laser cutting if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Frozen-Q (Aug 29, 2009)

This was a sponsorship/side deal. I am in the process of trying to get a DD applique for the case as a thank you for cutting it. I don't think they do laser cutting just as a business. You could try contacting them though. They were very very nice to work with.


----------



## steelkane (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks like acrylic is your friend


----------



## human_error (Aug 30, 2009)

Good luck with the build, it's looking good already. I have that same mobo, RAM and CPU waterblock, though i have my block mounted the other way up to yours (which way do you have the flow through the block btw - i can't be 100% certain from your pics).


----------



## MomentoMoir (Sep 15, 2009)

nice case and watercooling setup


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 15, 2009)

domn dude this thing is ganna be sharp...probably literally

very nice log, I'm here to stay


----------

